# Not Sure How To Cope



## fragmentedyouth (Feb 19, 2012)

I am having a had time learning to cope with my new life. I was raped in October, and my husband and I have been in odds since then.

We don't talk, I can't trust him not to go through my things. He has always had issues with my privacy, reading my journals, which i use to cope with things. Out latest fight, we are fighting about a role playing message board. Now I know I could be doing it with him, but I don't work, I am at home all day, and it was my one chance to be around adults. I don't have any friends, he has sorta seen to that.

However, he found it, mainly because i wasn't trying to hide it from him. I was using the board to fix myself in a way, just an anonymous way to meet people that didn't have to see me. I am no longer comfortable with myself in that way.

And even now, I know that coming onto this message board would cause a bigger fight because I am talking to people about our private marriage.. Am I in the wrong here? I can't figure that out.


----------



## igiveup (Feb 22, 2012)

You should be able to talk on here. Nobody knows who u are and what u have gone thru he should know u need support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you were raped. How awful. But why is your husband acting this way? I would think he would coddle you, be there for you, get you through this awful time in your life. Spying on a rape victim? I don't understand his logic. 

I understand perhaps you feel you can't talk to him and message boards and chat rooms can help because you say what you want and learn from other people who have been what you have been through.

Was your rapist brought to justice? Was he someone you knew or a stranger? Does you husband view you differently sexually than before?


----------

